# How to install field points on cedar arrow



## Texasoc (Feb 10, 2008)

ok, dumb question, i just bought a longbow and cedar arrows. the guys sold me 5/16" field points and my cedar arrows are 5/16" diameter. what is the best way to install? sand down the ends? someone said to use a pencil sharpener but that does not leave hardly any contact inside the long field point hollow end and is not easy to align. any help is appreciated.
PS-what kind of broadheads do yall recommend?


----------



## mr.string (Jul 15, 2006)

*points*

Wood shafts have to be tapered for the nock and the field points. There are tools for this on the market or most pro shops are able to do this. I use a tool called a tru center taper tool that makes it very easy. If your shop does not have one pm me and I will either get one for you or give you the info to get one yourself.


----------



## Texasoc (Feb 10, 2008)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the reply. any tool you recommend? ever use a pencil sharpener?


----------



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

A pencil sharpener won't give you the correct taper. Get yourself the liitle tool for this, it's pretty cheap and does it right.
http://www.3riversarchery.com/Thumb.asp?c=52&s=8&p=109


----------



## threedhunter (Apr 9, 2006)

*trad tips*

after you taper your shafts, clean the steel tips in acetone, dry well, use a 5/16 bottom tap to make a mark inside the tips for better glue contact, use ferule tite or hot meltfor arrows to install tips. spin check to ensure proper alignment , yuor good to go,threedhunter,:darkbeer:


----------

